# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Опрос: радости жизни

## qwe

Составьте свой рейтинг занятий, времяпровождения, от которых вы получаете удовольствие, радость, счастье из 10-20-ти пунктов. Все, что угодно, но то, что вам действительно нравится. Такие вещи как получать подарки, например, тоже считаются, хоть и зависит от окружающих. Главный критерий, что вы это любите, вас это вдохновляет, улучшает качество жизни итп

Если занятие вам доступно в данный период, поставьте рядом с ним, допустим, плюс (+)

----------


## Патрон

Цель опроса ?

----------


## qwe

> Цель опроса ?


 заглянуть в себя

----------


## Dementiy

Один мир в душе дороже всех известных мне занятий, сколь бы приятными они не были.

----------


## qwe

> Один мир в душе дороже всех известных мне занятий, сколь бы приятными они не были.


 это понятно)

и все же предложение остается в силе  :Embarrassment:

----------


## qwe

Поразительно, что так никто ничего и не написал.

----------


## trypo

поразительно ? 
я бы сказал - ожидаемо  :Smile: 
учитывая , что это за сайт.

----------


## qwe

> поразительно ? 
> я бы сказал - ожидаемо 
> учитывая , что это за сайт.


 ну, допустим, что человек депрессирует и в данный момент не в состоянии чем-то заниматься. Но вопрос стоит в _принципе_. должны же быть хоть какие-то любимые занятия?

----------


## Yrok25

Если бы они были , это был бы набор банальных вещей , ничего особо оригинального .

----------


## qwe

> Если бы они были , это был бы набор банальных вещей , ничего особо оригинального .


 это не тест на оригинальность) Это делается для того, чтобы понимать, на что свое время лучше потратить. И вообще для выявления натурального положения вещей. Во-вторых, чтобы идти дальше, надо оттолкнуться от того, что есть...

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Ух, какая тема мимо меня прошла!
Мой список:

- Смотреть на горный пейзаж без следов деятельности человека. Высота - до трёх тысяч.
- Танцевать вне помещения под интересную музыку в безупречной компании не обязательно знакомых людей в ошеломительно красивом месте
- Фотографировать натюрморты определённой направленности (вообще говоря, +)
- Высыпаться (допишу пост и сделаю это)
- Кататься за городом или по интересному городу и смотреть в окно
- Беседовать. Вживую. Художественно.
- Квестовать, то есть довольно долго идти к какой-то интересной цели по каким-то интересным местам, чтобы лично разведать, что да как там. 
- Смотреть на небо (но тут есть какие-то ещё условия. например, смотреть на небо в мороз с заплёванного окурками общественного балкона не вполне удовлетворительно)
- Знакомиться с новыми для меня концепциями. Мне нравится, например, слушать лекции по нейробиологии. Понятно, что речь о популярных таких лекциях с упрощённым материалом.
- Читать (не всё равно, что, но пока не начнёшь и не прочтёшь довольно много, не поймёшь, подходит ли) +
- Смотреть на красивое

пока это всё.

----------


## Nega

Счастье для меня - это:  день полного одиночества а лучше сутки;
                                       ходить на рок концерты;
                                       любить и заниматься любовью;
                                       играться с кошкой;
                                       есть шоколад; 
                                       спать до победного.

Боже...Какой я ограниченный человек - даже 10-ти не набралось. Ну по крайней мере честно.

----------


## qwe

1. Побыть одна, поразмыслить о своем. Так, чтобы иметь возможность ничего не делать, никуда не спешить.
2. Эзотерику люблю)
3. Когда в обществе происходит какая-нибудь интрига, что-то нетривиальное - поучаствовать. 
4. Поступление любой интересной информации, литература или музыка.
5. Поездки, путешествия.
6. Хобби какие-нибудь: рисование, вышивка итп.

Не все, конечно)

----------


## Rum

1. Спать. Спать долго, с обилием снов. Спать.
2. Люблю гулять с человеком, у которого такая же боль, что и у меня, но мы не говорим о ней. И мы не близки. Мы просто гуляем и говорим о всякой ерунде.
3. Слушать чужие откровенные истории.
4. Пить с компанией интересных людей.
5. Пить в одиночестве.
6. Музыка, музыка, музыка!!!
7. Вписки, чтобы все легли спать, а я сидела одна где-нибудь на балконе и думала о смерти.
8. Смерть, ня!
9. Ландшафты гор (Норвегия, например)
10. Истина. Но только та, которая в вине.
11. Ничего не забыть. Боже, обожаю, взять всё, что нужно, прийти вовремя, не упускать мелочи. Очень радует.
12. Пить на крыше. Или слушать музыку на крыше.
13. Гулять по лесу.
14. Кладбища

----------


## brus-nika

1.Люблю реки. И сидеть возле рек на природе.2. И мосты  люблю.
3. Люблю зиму и новый год.
4. Люблю собак злых пород.

----------


## Элен

Если задуматься - в мире в принципе довольно много вещей, занятий, тем и областей знаний, которые мне интересны, которым нравится посвящать время, которые приносят радость, но при этом основное, наиболее естественное чувство на протяжении каждого божьего дня, - как все хреново, как не хочется жить, - настолько фундаментально и настолько сильно, что все остальное меркнет от его силы. Стоит только отвлечься от того, "что приносит радость", как оно тут же завладевает всем существом, и становится очевидной вся бессмысленность каких-то единичных минут интереса к жизни.

В таком случае мой ответ, что нет никакого значения в сути, содержании тех вещей, от которых получаешь удовольствие, с помощью которых в нечастые моменты кажется, что "живешь", если эти самые вещи - на деле просто фейк, обманка на фоне подлинной (не побоюсь этого слова) кошмарной жизни.

----------


## qwe

> В таком случае мой ответ, что нет никакого значения в сути, содержании тех вещей, от которых получаешь удовольствие, с помощью которых в нечастые моменты кажется, что "живешь", если эти самые вещи - на деле просто фейк, обманка на фоне подлинной (не побоюсь этого слова) кошмарной жизни.


 Я знаю, что могут быть подобные состояния. Но это не константа. Опять же, смотря почему жизнь видится кошмарной...

----------


## Элен

> Я знаю, что могут быть подобные состояния. Но это не константа. Опять же, смотря почему жизнь видится кошмарной...


 Она не "видится", она такая "есть"
И вы не будете первой, если захотите меня переубедить, что это не так и корень всех бед - в восприятии этой разницы

----------


## qwe

> Она не "видится", она такая "есть"


 Какова же причина?

----------


## Элен

Да много причин
Не хочу говорить о них

----------


## Unity

И Вы совершенно правы, — и сколь бы ни надрывались всевозможные околопсихологические «гуру» — никто не поможет… Ни пилюли, ни «гадалки», ни церковь, ни буддийский храм… 
Дело в нашей вовлечённости в непонятный нам процесс. Сколь бы ни пытались раскрасить своё пребыванье на конвейере, медленно влачащем нас с колыбели до могилы — истина страшна… 
Холод. Пустота. Бессмысленность. Тысяча мучительных/никчёмнейших вещей, коими социум стремиться _отнять_ нашу жизнь. 
Такова «исходная позиция», — То, что есть. 
N.B. А теперь вопрос господам психологам/знатокам таинственной человеческой души — Вы-то хоть _себе_ сумели Помочь? Или просто отвлекаетесь, безуспешно/бесконечно «врачуя» иных?
P.S. Я не нападаю. Просто понимаю, что мы в тупике… Вся наша компашка, уж который год мыкающаяся Здесь. 
И мы ничем не поможем всяким Новичкам — покамест _сами больны_…

----------


## qwe

> N.B. А теперь вопрос господам психологам/знатокам таинственной человеческой души — Вы-то хоть _себе_ сумели Помочь? Или просто отвлекаетесь, безуспешно/бесконечно «врачуя» иных?


 Постараюсь угадать, это ко мне вопрос?  :Wink:  
Если да, то пожалуйста, задайте его яснее: в чем помочь? 
Вы имеете ввиду депрессию? Если да, то да.
Или вы о чем-то другом?

----------


## Rum

> 1.Люблю реки. И сидеть возле рек на природе.2. И мосты  люблю.
> 3. Люблю зиму и новый год.
> 4. Люблю собак злых пород.


 Даа, забыла про зиму. Очень люблю её.
С первым днём зимы вас :3

----------


## Dementiy

> ...основное, наиболее естественное чувство на протяжении каждого божьего дня, - как все хреново, как не хочется жить, - настолько фундаментально и настолько сильно, что все остальное меркнет от его силы. Стоит только отвлечься от того, "что приносит радость", как оно тут же завладевает всем существом, и становится очевидной вся бессмысленность каких-то единичных минут интереса к жизни.


 Похоже, это не такое уж и редкое явление (сам проходил).
Но решение оказалось неожиданным и в то же время банальным: напряженная работа (на весь рабочий день) спасла "отца русской демократии".  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Кстати, здесь на форуме есть такой пользователь *Кирилл*, который через силу пошел работать туда, куда ему очень не хотелось.
Я не уверен на все 100%, но, кажется, ему тоже стало немного легче (если захочет, сам расскажет).
Так что это вполне рабочий способ.
Но, разумеется, наше трусливое и ленивое "Я" будет всеми силами сопротивляться такому способу выздоровления.




> А теперь вопрос господам психологам/знатокам таинственной человеческой души — Вы-то хоть себе сумели Помочь? Или просто отвлекаетесь, безуспешно/бесконечно «врачуя» иных?


 Я не знаток, но все же отвечу.
Мне не удалось помочь самому себе в той степени, чтобы сказать: "Вот, теперь я свободен!"
Но хочу подчеркнуть: пока не удалось, поскольку это не может наступить мгновенно.
Однако, я верю, что мне удалось выбрать правильный вектор.
Пока что это тусклое пятно в кромешной тьме, но мне очень интересно узнать, что находится в этом направлении.
Вот туда я и направляюсь.  :Smile:

----------


## Элен

Это уже будет немного оффтоп, но я все-таки отвечу




> Похоже, это не такое уж и редкое явление (сам проходил).
> Но решение оказалось неожиданным и в то же время банальным: напряженная работа (на весь рабочий день) спасла "отца русской демократии". 
> 
> Кстати, здесь на форуме есть такой пользователь *Кирилл*, который через силу пошел работать туда, куда ему очень не хотелось.
> Я не уверен на все 100%, но, кажется, ему тоже стало немного легче (если захочет, сам расскажет).
> Так что это вполне рабочий способ.
> Но, разумеется, наше трусливое и ленивое "Я" будет всеми силами сопротивляться такому способу выздоровления.


 не знаю, как там ваше "Я", но мое - не особо-то трусливое и ленивое)

Что касается вашего рецепта - всё мы это уже проходили...
Некоторые мои проблемы дают о себе знать во время работы и мешают ей, поэтому на 100% уходить с головой в работу все равно не получается. И эти проблемы не психологические, их нельзя выжить, например, работой над собой (их вообще с трудом можно выжить). Это раз. А два - даже если я чем-то занята целый день, может даже погружена в какое-то дело, окружена коллективом на работе (вполне вероятно даже, что приятным) и для тяжелых мыслей нет ни повода, ни времени и они вообще вроде как не к месту, то, когда я снова остаюсь наедине с собой, приезжаю домой - всё, чем был наполнен день, словно рушится, оболочка исчезает и остается вся моя настоящая жизнь со всей ее подноготоной, сбросившая всё "лишнее". И! Этот вечер, полчаса, 5 минут осознавания паршивости моего состояния, одиночества, разных-разных проблем перевешивают, перекрывают в миг более-менее положительные эмоции, сохранявшиеся на протяжении всего дня, когда (дай бог) мозг был занят чем-то полезным и интересным или просто был занят.

Поэтому как ни обманывай себя отвлечением от мучений, которые приносит жизнь, как бы ты с ней не боролся и что бы ты для этого не делал (не особо верю в судьбу, хотя и пытаюсь в этом разобраться, но вашу мать - мне будто на роду написано век изнывать от своей доли, не имея возможности что-то в ней существенно изменить), - всё коту под хвост.

----------


## June

> N.B. А теперь вопрос господам психологам/знатокам таинственной человеческой души — Вы-то хоть _себе_ сумели Помочь? Или просто отвлекаетесь, безуспешно/бесконечно «врачуя» иных?


 Подозреваю, что дипломированных психологов здесь нет. А если ты про начитавшихся... знаешь, вот начинаешь понимать, что не надо было купаться в речке с крокодилами, но это понимание уже никогда не вернёт тебе откушенные ноги)

----------


## qwe

> не знаю, как там ваше "Я", но мое - не особо-то трусливое и ленивое)
> Что касается вашего рецепта - всё мы это уже проходили...
>  когда я снова остаюсь наедине с собой, приезжаю домой - всё, чем был наполнен день, словно рушится, оболочка исчезает и остается вся моя настоящая жизнь со всей ее подноготоной, сбросившая всё "лишнее". И! Этот вечер, полчаса, 5 минут осознавания паршивости моего состояния, одиночества, разных-разных проблем перевешивают, перекрывают в миг более-менее положительные эмоции, сохранявшиеся на протяжении всего дня, когда (дай бог) мозг был занят чем-то полезным и интересным или просто был занят.


 И, все же, вам удается сами эти проблемы как-то решать? и, если что-то меняется в обстоятельствах, ваше самочувствие улучшается?

----------


## Элен

> И, все же, вам удается сами эти проблемы как-то решать? и, если что-то меняется в обстоятельствах, ваше самочувствие улучшается?


 аааааааа
основные, которые преследуют меня последние несколько лет, - нет (если только в совсем незначительной степени, что никакой погоды не делает)
Временно может и улучшается, но потом всё возвращается на круги своя и - см выше

----------


## qwe

Я подозреваю, что "радости жизни" нам даются не для того, чтобы убегать от проблем в них. А чтобы иметь положительную площадку, чтобы жить более полной жизнью и развиваться, чтобы было откуда душевные силы брать.
Понятно, что при перегруженности проблемами, человека элементарно *не хватает* на все. Но, как только проблемы улаживаются - место освобождается. и его необходимо занимать по-настоящему любимыми вещами. иначе нет ни жизни, ни настоящего отдыха, ни смысла.

----------


## Элен

> Я подозреваю, что "радости жизни" нам даются не для того, чтобы убегать от проблем в них. А чтобы иметь положительную площадку для того чтобы жить более полной жизнью и развиваться.
> Понятно, что при перегруженности проблемами, человека элементарно *не хватает* на все. Но, как только проблемы улаживаются - место освобождается. и его необходимо занимать по-настоящему любимыми вещами. иначе нет ни жизни, ни настоящего отдыха, ни смысла.


 о да, всё так 
только вот когда проблемы "не улаживающиеся", система дает сбой

----------


## qwe

> о да, всё так 
> только вот когда проблемы "не улаживающиеся", система дает сбой


 Обычно вариантов три: решать внешние проблемы, либо внутренние - смотря что является причиной. а если ни то, ни другое не получается, поиск того, кто смог бы это сделать вместо тебя)

----------


## Элен

> а если ни то, ни другое не получается, поиск того, кто смог бы это сделать вместо тебя)


 мечта из мечт))

Писала как-то в дневнике, отвечая на комментарий: "Конечно я предпочту мечтать о человеке, который придет и спасет меня, каким-то чудом избавив хотя бы от части проблем, чем поверить в то, что я сама смогу когда-нибудь хотя бы немного повернуть к лучшему свою жизнь (несмотря на то, что я не сижу сложа руки, делаю все возможное, на что хватает сил и мотивации и прочая и прочая)"

Раньше чаще верила в возможность такого спасения) 
но вот парадокс - если человек о чем-то думает, то этого не случается, а случается только то, о чем не думает. Ну по крайней мере у меня так. И это правило работает начиная от бытовых и мелочных вещей заканчивая такими вот жизненно-важными событиями

----------


## qwe

> мечта из мечт))
> Раньше чаще верила в возможность такого спасения) 
> но вот парадокс - если человек о чем-то думает, то этого не случается, а случается только то, о чем не думает. Ну по крайней мере у меня так. И это правило работает начиная от бытовых и мелочных вещей заканчивая такими вот жизненно-важными событиями


 Тему полистать тоже не хотите?)
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...E5%F1%F1%E8%E8

----------


## Dementiy

> не знаю, как там ваше "Я", но мое - не особо-то трусливое и ленивое)


 К чему это бахвальство на суицид-форуме?
Как будто мы тут красоваться собрались друг перед другом...




> Этот вечер, полчаса, 5 минут осознавания паршивости моего состояния, одиночества, разных-разных проблем перевешивают, перекрывают в миг более-менее положительные эмоции, сохранявшиеся на протяжении всего дня, когда (дай бог) мозг был занят чем-то полезным и интересным или просто был занят.


 Неправда.
Если вы весь день "пахали", то вечером будет только одна мысль: "спать, спать, спать".
К тому же, 9-10 часов в день без дурных мыслей (вместо нуля), - это уже очень неплохой результат.

Я могу предположить, что у вас какие-то неразрешимые личные проблемы (серьезная болезнь, бесплодие, смерть близкого человека и т.д. и т.п.), но с обычной депрессией, аля, "жизнь бессмысленна", работа вполне справляется.

----------


## qwe

> неправда.
> Если вы весь день "пахали", то вечером будет только одна мысль: "спать, спать, спать".
> К тому же, 9-10 часов в день без дурных мыслей (вместо нуля), - это уже очень неплохой результат.


 Это у мужчин "туннельное" внимание и их можно успешно переключать с одной темы на другую. женщины одновременно видят множество вещей. И еле успевают поговорить обо всем об этом.)) От того и склонны распыляться, от того и эмоциональная неустойчивость.
Вы не путайте)) одинаковые подходы не годятся.

Если на женщину в период конфликта еще и работу нагрузить, происходит срыв. Потому что была одна проблема, а стало две.

----------


## Dementiy

> Вы не путайте)) одинаковые подходы не годятся.


 Спорить не стану, но я всегда видел в женщине прежде всего человека, а уже потом "существо с другой планеты".
Пока что такой подход меня ни разу не подводил.

----------


## qwe

> Спорить не стану, но я всегда видел в женщине прежде всего человека, а уже потом "существо с другой планеты". Пока что такой подход меня ни разу не подводил.


 эти особенности совершенно не мешают быть человеком.

----------


## Игорёк

> Это у мужчин "туннельное" внимание и их можно успешно переключать с одной темы на другую. женщины одновременно видят множество вещей. И еле успевают поговорить обо всем об этом.)) От того и склонны распыляться, от того и эмоциональная неустойчивость.


 Мне всегда казалось наоборот. Хотя наверно тут нет прямой завосимости от пола, но концентрироваться на одной теме игнорируя остальное, всеже больше женская черта.

----------


## qwe

> Мне всегда казалось наоборот. Хотя наверно тут нет прямой завосимости от пола, но концентрироваться на одной теме игнорируя остальное, всеже больше женская черта.


 Зависимость от пола самая прямая. Просто кого-то воспитывала одна мать без отца. И не у кого было перенять качества.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Зависимость от пола самая прямая. Просто кого-то воспитывала одна мать без отца. И не у кого было перенять качества.


 Думаю, высказывание о прямых зависимостях в нашем мире - чересчур категорично. Да, существуют б0льшие или меньшие вероятности, тенденции. И, с другой стороны - индивидуальные особенности, обусловленные скорее извилистым жизненным путём каждого отдельного пионера, чем его половой принадлежностью.
Вон ребята из Рочестера даже заморочились пособирать данные по теме
http://www.psychol-ok.ru/lib/intpsy/...psy100213.html

----------


## Нерадивый

Жаль, что большинство моих радостей недоступны изнутри затяжного психоза.
1. Ходить по городу (ещё лучше - городам) с плеером. В Москве любимые районы - западные и северные. Вполне доступно, только я хорошие наушники забыл в офисе на праздники.
2. Ходить по городу без плеера. Также, условно говоря, выключать музыку внутри головы: не петь ни вслух, ни про себя. На самом деле, это как другой род занятий. И район здесь уже не так важен, лишь бы был знакомый, потому что хождение без музыки соответствует, как ни странно, более глубокому погружению в собственные идеи, мысленные споры и мечты, по сторонам почти и не смотришь. Недоступно, т.к. нет вдохновения ни мечтать, ни спорить.
3. Ласкать, лапать, возмущать, раскармливать (по возможности), заставлять щекастеть своего любимого Зайца (Невестика). Недоступно. Нет ни денег на перевоз её в Москву, ни сил и вдохновения помочь ей в её нынешней беде.
4. Ходить в церковь. Если вам привиделась здесь похвальба, так сказать, уровнем духовного развития - ну, по моей вере, это не так. Принять Причастие - вполне искренняяя радость, но, как минимум, это не занятие, а некая удача, занятие же - это исповедь, которую к радостям жизни не отношу, так что духовный уровень невысок. Хожу, получается, как на концерт - пусть и чего-то большего, чем музыка, а церковь нужна не затем... Хвастаться нечем. 
Недоступно из-за того самого душевного состояния, в котором остро осознаётся, что хвастаться нечем, и полностью дезорганизованного режима дня.
5. Пить. Лучше в одиночестве. В компании получается и дороже, и стыднее, даже если ничего предосудительного не делаешь и не говоришь. В соседней теме услышал от психолога с радиозаписи выражение "адреналиновая тоска" (если не ослышался) - так вот, мне хорошо знакомо это чувство наутро, но я её отнёс бы к феноменам глубоко социальным. Наедине почти не бывает алкогольной адреналиновой тоски. А так, кто бы что ни говорил, алкоголь решает некоторые мои проблемы. Обман - не обман; врут, скорее уж, близкие в своей заботе строгостью, врёт врач, выписывающий таблетки, вру я, что их принимаю, врут все психоаналитики, будто есть какое-то там подсознание, какая-то там идеально-недостижимая честность перед собой... Что же до водки - тут перечень потенциально нужных функций по изменению сознания и углов восприятия, который заведомо известен. Не требуй у водки того, чего она как бы не обещает - она и не обманет. И уж во всяком случае, если врёт, то не будет врать издевательски, в лицо - какую-нибудь идиотскую "злую мудрость", которая меня калечит больше, чем любая степень интоксикации...
Вполне доступно. Только временно не работает. Ну, и не надо мне налегать...
6. Играть в транспортные симуляторы. Доступно, но не позволяю себе. Могу застрять на несколько суток.
7. Писать стихи и прозу. Абсолютно недоступно. После полугодового перерыва в любом творчестве, пытаюсь хоть что-то наверстать - третий день уже мучаюсь над одной страницей текста. И добро бы эта страница получилась удовлетворительно... Знаю, что некто Джойс тоже...
Но у меня - сами видите - хотя бы по этому постингу, - что со стилем...
8. Знакомиться, дружить, беседовать. Едва ли доступно (не считая пьяные посиделки, за которые, как уже говорил, потом в любом случае стыдно), т.к. не осталось тем для разговора -  кроме собственных проблем, о которых, к тому же, не обо всех расскажешь без страха, что за самую естественную, предсказуемую реакцию собеседника захочется его убить.
9. Читать книги. Вроде, доступно, хотя в последнее время читаю мало и в основном Арцыбашева.
10. Ходить по собеседованиям и откликаться на предложения на сайте на предмет поиска новой работы. Чудесно поднимает самооценку, создаёт такое ощущение востребованности... Доступно, после праздников займусь. "Я не хотел, оно само". Текущего работодателя кризисом накрыло.
11. Воевать в интернете. Без троллинга, искренне. :-) Недоступно. Силёнок стало маловато.

----------


## Destiny

У меня одно занятие, которое приносит удовольствие - это сон.

----------


## Мастики

Что стабильно радует и улучшает качество жизни - РАБОТА. (-)

Что иногда радует и улучшает качество жизни - 
уход за собой, 
новая одежда, 
общение с интересными людьми, 
помощь кому-то,
спорт.

Что сиюминутно радует, но качество жизни реально ухудшает - еда, сон. компьютерные игры...

----------


## Keffiro

1 Тепло и уют
2 красивая природа
3 еда
4 книги
5 общение с животными
6 Загадки
7 Проявление участие ко мне
8 апельсинки
9 музыка
10 полезные занятия, для окружающих

----------


## igipop

ээ

----------


## microbe

> У меня одно занятие, которое приносит удовольствие - это сон.


 А я не люблю сны, ибо у меня они отрицательные.

----------


## Unity

Прогулки по городу — ну и наблюдение иных, коим в жизни «повезло» несказанно больше. Прогулки по паркам, прогулки в заброшенных местах, по цехах мёртвого завода химических реактивов, по диким обрывам центральной реки собственной страны. Любимая музыка — с домашнего стерео ну и со смартфона. Величественная Литература — Истину на страницах коей видишь несомненно, но… которую тотчас «забываешь», когда закрываешь книгу и снова даёшь свободу — своему сознанию, больному уму в всей его спонтанности, в безумных мечтах, что не позволяют жить… Прогулки на каноэ — когда, проводив закат, ты смело выходишь на центр реки и берега теряются в дымке — и ты — один на один со звёздныим Небесами, с живой амальгамой вод, с громогласной тишиной, с живою метагалактикой City где-то там вдали… 
Вот что дарит счастье… То, что позволяет Забыть о несчастье, образ коего годами разум конструировал и в себе растил словно раковую опухоль, словно паразита… 
Лишь в такие миги могу аз сказать, что Живу, Дышу!.. 
В остальное время… 
Робот существует, счётчик часов и недель тикает механистично, призрак, что родился, чахнет и стареет…

----------


## Чувак

Радость мне сейчас доставил бы последний шаг, после долгих приготовлений и  обдумываний. Когда осталось сделать только его.

----------


## Милая Кися

1. Играть с котиками
2...
Кажется кроме котиков мне больше ничего не нравится:< а котика у меня нет и не будет, потому что мама против

----------

